# Wondering if my Hedgie can climb out of her cage?



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello. I just upsize Harley's cage to one that is 30x18x20 high. It comes with a top but I find it difficult to get into the cage to clean and such since it has a wide plastic trim all around the top. The plastic also makes it darker in the cage for me to see properly to clean it. So I took the top off. But now I am worried that she can climb out. I see others with their C&C cages and they do not have tops. I have never seen Harley climb, although she's only about 5-6 months and we only have had her 3 months ish. So I am asking experience Hedgie owners can a hedge hog climb a 20 inch wire cage with 1 inch wide space between wires and a deep plastic bottom of about 6 inches? I have included a pic.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She could definitely climb that if she decided to. There's been cases of 6-week old babies managing to climb out of a pretty much empty sterilite tub - straight, smooth plastic walls at least 12" high. So with the wire, I'm sure she could easily scale it if she had a mind to.

And honestly...it's kind of a small cage, and I wouldn't be surprised if she tried? It's great that she has a wheel, but it doesn't look like there's a whole lot of other space otherwise. It might be a good idea to look into getting her a larger cage that's easier for you to get into, if at all possible.


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

_Any_ cage with horizontal bars poses a risk for climbing - even if you had a lid, there would still be some risk of injury since hedgies can climb up fairly well, but they are not so skilled at climbing down. A fall from the top of that cage could result in injury.


----------



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

Thx all. I have gone and put the lid back on.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah my Quilliam could definitely get out of that, he loves to climb. I would definitely look into getting a bigger cage. That looks awfully small and it seems she doesn't have much space to walk around. It might be easier for you to get a bigger one as well.


----------



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not as big as I prefer but it is as big as we can accommodate. The pic is deceiving as it is not small. It is 30x18x20


----------

